# Download Pirated Switch Games Here



## Jayinem81 (May 26, 2020)

Well before I could even make a link with the games, I'm being sued by Nintendo. So I guess if you even think about doing it you will get sued. Nintendo is the thought police. 

My website, dog and home now belong to Nintendo.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 26, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Well before I could even make a link with the games, I'm being sued by Nintendo. So I guess if you even think about doing it you will get sued. Nintendo is the thought police.
> 
> My website, dog and home now belong to Nintendo.


Nice on Nintendo


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (May 26, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Well before I could even make a link with the games, I'm being sued by Nintendo. So I guess if you even think about doing it you will get sued. Nintendo is the thought police.
> 
> My website, dog and home now belong to Nintendo.


I would blame Atari for that.


----------



## 2Hack (May 28, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Well before I could even make a link with the games, I'm being sued by Nintendo. So I guess if you even think about doing it you will get sued. Nintendo is the thought police.
> 
> My website, dog and home now belong to Nintendo.


At least they will be held in a deathly stable environment


----------



## RichardTheKing (May 28, 2020)

I didn't know Atlas or Sea of Thieves were on the Switch...


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 28, 2020)

be lucky. Nintendo made a deal with god, and now they own my soul.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 28, 2020)

They heard you think about making this thread. Mirror, please.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 28, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Well before I could even make a link with the games, I'm being sued by Nintendo. So I guess if you even think about doing it you will get sued. Nintendo is the thought police.
> 
> My website, dog and home now belong to Nintendo.


No Link it didn't hapoen


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 28, 2020)

Me: I'm thinking about making a website that you can download pirated Nintendo games
Nintendo: What? What'd you say mf'er?
Me: Oh sorry about that


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Tweaker_Modding (May 28, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> I would blame Atari for that.


don’t blame atari for it

blame commodore for it


----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2020)




----------

